# In honor of the Falcons why don't we go down memory lane



## marknga (Feb 3, 2017)

As a life long Falcon fan ( 56 years old) and on the brink of their first Super Bowl Championship let us remember some of our favorite Falcons.

Steve Bartkowski

Cannon of an arm. Peachtree Bart.

http://www.thefalcoholic.com/2015/6/5/8707823/falcons-uniform-history-10-the-great-steve-bartkowski


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

Prime Time! The Best Shutdown Corner to EVER play the game!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2017)

The last qb to take the coons to the Super Bowl....

Chris "Chandelier".


----------



## Big7 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> The last qb to take the coons to the Super Bowl....
> 
> Chris "Chandelier".



28484 passing yards. That would be _*Mr. Chandler*_ to you.

Go pull for them "going NOWHERE dawgs" and get back to me.

One more time:

1980. Walker. NOTHING else..

Won't be anytime soon either. Hate to pop your bubble, that's just the way it is.

Sanders _*was*_ the best corner ever.. _*THEN*_. Not now.
He was the horse. They spread it around more today.

Just so you know, Falcons best QB ever, _*BEFORE*_ Matt was Vick..

GO FALCONS!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

Jessie "Hit Man" Tuggle


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 3, 2017)

*Mr Falcon Tommy Nobis*

We all wanted to wear number 60 in football!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 3, 2017)

William Andrews
Good guy too


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2017)

Big7 said:


> 28484 passing yards. That would be _*Mr. Chandler*_ to you.
> 
> Go pull for them "going NOWHERE dawgs" and get back to me.
> 
> ...



Good effort, buddy.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Good effort, buddy.



You should check with your "Daddy" first before you start offering opinions.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 3, 2017)

Meriwether Mike said:


> We all wanted to wear number 60 in football!



Yeah, +1!  I still remember, as a kid, watching the game where they upset and broke the Vikings winning streak.  Late 60's or so, I don't remember the exact year.

I am hoping for some karma like that to return this Sunday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Prime Time! The Best Shutdown Corner to EVER play the game!



Yep.

He learned it all in college.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 3, 2017)

My memory lane only goes back to the end of Jamal Anderson and the begining Of Michal Vick era....
But my old favorites are Abraham, Brooking, Grady Jackson, I liked that Allen Rossum Possum too. Warrwick Dunn.

I really wish that Tony Gonzalas could've stayed on a little while longer to be there for this. Roddy White and Kroy Bierman too.

GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2017)

I always enjoy a good endzone dance. Billy "white shoes" Johnson.


----------



## cramer (Feb 4, 2017)

Claude Humphrey was one bad dude on the field


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 4, 2017)

I was going to start a thread like this but mark saved me the trouble! 
Man I've been watching since 1966 , the first year.
Lot of ups and downs!! Many don't know we had the best team in the league in 1980 but lost heartbreaker to cowboys at old Atlanta Fulton county in NFC championship.

Favorite Falcons- Tommy  Nobis,William Andrews,Claude Humphies, Tom Pridemore,Billy White Shoes Johnson, Jamal Anderson,Michael Vick,Andre Rison, General Bob Lee, Deion,Alfred Jenkins, Morten Anderson,Tim Mazzeti.
But the greatest QB of all time, Steve Bartkowski, was and is my favorite!! He could throw that bomb like no other. Towering, majestic bombs!! And could sling rifle shots down the field too.
Great story- California pretty boy came south , struggled with fame ,found Jesus , found the outdoors. Good guy!


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 4, 2017)

Jeff Van Note


----------



## marknga (Feb 4, 2017)

Y'all keep it going.

Fulton Kuykendall

Kaptain Krazy


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2017)

Norm Van Brocklin chasing Bobby Etter off the field after he missed a 23 yard FG.


----------



## srb (Feb 4, 2017)

Chris Miller QB
Steve Bousard RB


----------



## srb (Feb 4, 2017)

How could I forget ...............

Coach  Jerry G&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## shea900 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Berry and Cannonball Butler.....


----------



## riprap (Feb 4, 2017)

Hard hitting Scott Case.


----------



## GA native (Feb 4, 2017)

Man, I hadn't seen Fulton Kuykendall's name in 30 years...

The Gritz Blitz.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 4, 2017)

Morton Anderson just gets in da Hall of Fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 5, 2017)

Let's not forget Coach Dan Reeves taking the Falcons last time to Super Bowl XXXIII in Jan. 1999 against the Broncos.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 5, 2017)

Non favorite- Jeff George!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 5, 2017)

riprap said:


> Hard hitting Scott Case.





I liked Scott Case. I don't think he could make it through a game without getting ejected or fined under today's rules.


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> I liked Scott Case. I don't think he could make it through a game without getting ejected or fined under today's rules.



He was textbook for the day
Rules were evolving for a kinder gentler dback even then, which brought us the finesse of Bobby Butler


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 5, 2017)

At 55 years old I have a lot of Falcon memories, many painful but some great, like the Bartkowski to Francis Big Ben at New Orleans to win it. I loved Andrews, Van Note, Jim Mitchell, Pridemore the DB, Mazzetti the bartender kicker, ect. In 79' in HS a few friends all told our parents we were sleeoing over at each others houses, instead camping out for tickets to the Falcons Eagle's game. We won a slugfest on a cold wet day and all got colds. Wilson Faumina, a massive Somoan around 6'-6" plus a 2 ft tall afro, screamed and slobbered at me from 10ft away to "get the $$ off the field" when we rushed it prematurely. Saw Deion's first game in his first preseason, when he sauntered out on the field to return a punt...large towel hanging behind him and tall white socks, he was cocky and flashy. The whole place stood and with the electricity rising, Neon proceeded to drop the first punt then fell on it, but a penalty negated the play. The next play he took it to the house and the place went nuts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Falcons win it all. I guarantee a victory.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 5, 2017)

John James, the most game tested punter in the league.  

I would go out in the yard practicing punts because of him and I got pretty good at it too, if only I didn't grow up short and stocky with legs to match.


----------



## Big Foot (Feb 5, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> Jeff Van Note



Godfather to my Daughter - the Noter!


----------



## Big Foot (Feb 5, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> At 55 years old I have a lot of Falcon memories, many painful but some great, like the Bartkowski to Francis Big Ben at New Orleans to win it. I loved Andrews, Van Note, Jim Mitchell, Pridemore the DB, Mazzetti the bartender kicker, ect. In 79' in HS a few friends all told our parents we were sleeoing over at each others houses, instead camping out for tickets to the Falcons Eagle's game. We won a slugfest on a cold wet day and all got colds. Wilson Faumina, a massive Somoan around 6'-6" plus a 2 ft tall afro, screamed and slobbered at me from 10ft away to "get the $$ off the field" when we rushed it prematurely. Saw Deion's first game in his first preseason, when he sauntered out on the field to return a punt...large towel hanging behind him and tall white socks, he was cocky and flashy. The whole place stood and with the electricity rising, Neon proceeded to drop the first punt then fell on it, but a penalty negated the play. *The next play he took it to the house and the place went nuts*.



won't ever forget


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2017)

riprap said:


> Hard hitting Scott Case.



Loved me some Scott Case.  Dude was usually good for a fight at least every couple weeks.


----------



## habersham hammer (Feb 7, 2017)

*two more*

Gerald Riggs and the man in black himself Jerry Glanville


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 7, 2017)

One of my favorites.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 7, 2017)

A couple of good ones not mentioned yet
Mick luckhurst
Buddy Curry
Mike Kenn
Alge crumpler


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 7, 2017)

Weird Superbowl. Falcons get flagged for holding three times in the first few minutes. Patriots showed them how to hold later on. Then the touchdown where the dude never got over the line to tie it up. Or did I watch a different game?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 8, 2017)

Holding on last play in OT .
No call.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 8, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Weird Superbowl. Falcons get flagged for holding three times in the first few minutes. Patriots showed them how to hold later on. Then the touchdown where the dude never got over the line to tie it up. Or did I watch a different game?






Twiggbuster said:


> Holding on last play in OT .
> No call.







Don't be THAT fanbase.  There was missed calls on both teams and  the final play was clearly a TD.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 8, 2017)

This fan base is hurting 
U can stick it


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 8, 2017)

Kinda surprised Keith Brooking or Warrick Dunn hasn't been mentioned...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 8, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> This fan base is hurting
> U can stick it



I now it hurts.  We lost.  We weren't cheated.  There is no conspiracy.  We lost.  It sucks, but it happened.


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 8, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.
> 
> He learned it all in college.



He also learned how to slap around department store clerks too while at FSU.  I remember that like it was yesterday.  Bowden let that thug play and he intercepted a pass to seal the win for FSU against Auburn in the Sugar Bowl that year.

He was a phenomenal talent though....too my knowledge the only professional athlete to play in a Super Bowl and World Series


----------



## marknga (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Lot of good guys mentioned.

Man this one hurt.
We "Falconed this one up"

We found a way to lose to a team that never had the lead.


----------



## Duff (Feb 8, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Don't be THAT fanbase.  There was missed calls on both teams and  the final play was clearly a TD.




Really? Doesn't look very clear to me.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 9, 2017)

Duff said:


> Really? Doesn't look very clear to me.



Doesn't matter. It would have brought up third and goal from the 2 inch line. Would have only delayed the inevitable for about a minute or so.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2017)

Duff said:


> Really? Doesn't look very clear to me.



Watching slow motion replay after slow motion replay, I saw the ball cross the plane every time.

Our team lost, fair and square.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 9, 2017)

Duff said:


> Really? Doesn't look very clear to me.



In real time, I didn't think he made it in. On replay, I think it's clear he did.  

On the pic you posted, what's circled in black is actually James White's bicep, not the football. You can see that White's hand is protruding past the Falcon's player's leg in the end zone.


----------



## Duff (Feb 9, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> Doesn't matter. It would have brought up third and goal from the 2 inch line. Would have only delayed the inevitable for about a minute or so.





Gold Ranger said:


> Watching slow motion replay after slow motion replay, I saw the ball cross the plane every time.
> 
> Our team lost, fair and square.



I agree with both. Not saying they wouldn't have scored. Not saying the refs cost us the game. No one's fault but the Falcons. Most likely Brady scored the next snap on a QB sneak. But hey, its the Superbowl. Could have fumbled the snap. 



See how I'm reaching here?


----------

